# Canadian supplier for Feliway?



## callipoe (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi all

I've been doing some reading on the product Feliway and think I would like to purchase some for an upcoming road trip that we will be taking with our cat. I'm having a horrible time trying to locate a supplier in Canada though. Does anyone know somewhere that this can be purchased online and shipped to Canada for a reasonable price? I've tried ebay but the few sellers that carry it are charging outrageous shipping prices - $18.00 + for shipping alone.

Luckily, I'm not having any trouble locating 'Rescue Remedy' so I'll use this as a fall back. I'd definitely like to purchase some Feliway though. Any advice?


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

I've seen it at PetSmart here in Ottawa... I can't exactly remember the cost, but it was fairly expensive.


----------



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

Amazon has really good prices on Feliway and Comfort Zone products.

8)


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

catnip said:


> Amazon has really good prices on Feliway and Comfort Zone products. 8)


Yes - and don't be afraid to go through Amazon.com either. For Christmas shopping we've been buying almost exclusively through Amazon.com instead of .ca because with the dollar where it's at, it's much, much cheaper to buy from the States and get it shipped up then buy from amazon.ca at their heinous prices, even with free shipping.


----------



## callipoe (Jan 23, 2007)

horseplaypen said:


> catnip said:
> 
> 
> > Amazon has really good prices on Feliway and Comfort Zone products. 8)
> ...


Thanks for this - actually, I had given up on Amazon as a source since I assumed that amazon.com didn't ship to canada. This definitely a great help!


----------



## Nicnic (Apr 22, 2007)

It was $45-ish here at the PetSmart in Burlington Ontario. That was for the plug-in kind. The spray is cheaper. For a raod trip are you going to get both the spray and the plug-in? You could us the spray for the car and such and put the plug-in in the room each night.... just don't forget it in the morning.


----------



## callipoe (Jan 23, 2007)

Last night I purchased the spray. We were going to purchase through Amazon.com, but ended up doing a google search for the supplier that was listed on the amazon site for that particular product. It actually saved us $5 that way - not much for one item, but it would add up if buying multiple. Shipping and purchase came to $23 for the spray - not too bad.

I only bought the spray because I'm not sure whether it will work or not. I had wanted to purchase both, but it's just so pricey for an item that you can't return if it doesn't work! We'll be staying at my parent's house for a week at Christmas and I was hoping to send them the diffuser in advance. Hopefully the spay will help there too though.


----------



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

I've had mixed results w/ Feliway. It helped a lot when I moved into my new house that had been previously occupied by pets. I think it is similar to catnip in that it affects different cats differently, and some not at all. I keep some on hand to spray in their carriers before a trip to the vet, I also spray it about when a turf war erupts or increased aggression in my oldest cat. It does seem to help. As far as urine marking, it hasn't helped too much but my vet says the diffuser is more effective for that type of problem.


----------

